# 1996 Maxima will not start



## jtaylor39648 (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a 96 Maxima. It has 153000 miles on it.I came home after driving it Saturday and when I went back outside, it would not start. I checked the battery cable end, and it was tight. I replaced the cable ends. I get power to everything, but the car says nothing. After about an hour, the car starts. But right before that I switched the anti-theft start relay. Later that night, it does the same thing. Taking the relay out and placing it back in did not work this time. The next morning the car starts. I started it a couple of times and all of a sudden it wouldn't start again. Any suggestions?


----------



## radiogooroo (Feb 25, 2005)

*97 will not start*

My friend is having the same problem with his 97 5-spd. The vehicle will turn over and I believe I hear the fuel pump turn on when the key is engaged. When it does this it will not try to fire at all though. Also I am not sure if this is connected but the remote keyless entry will not work and he just changed the battery in the remote. If you could give me some info as to how you have fixed this I would appreciate it. We checked for spark by removing one of the plug wires/coil pack and placed a screwdriver in the contact end and held it close to a ground and got nothing out of it. I switched the anti-theft relay with the rr defrost relay (being they seem to be the same part number) and this was of no help either.


----------

